# Bar Refaeli Bikini Photoshoot and Cleavage Videos Collection [X6]



## glenna73 (1 Mai 2009)

Bar Refaeli Bikini Photoshoot and Cleavage Videos Collection [X6]


Bar Refaeli Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition 2009 





Download the Video:
part 1 = http://uploading.com/files/YGXM33YV/Bar_Refaeli_SIS_Edition_2009_1.avi.html







part 2 = http://uploading.com/files/SLIBLVX9/Bar_Refaeli_SIS_Edition_2009_2.avi.html





Bar Refaeli Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Edition 2008 





Download the Video:
Profile = http://uploading.com/files/NHY0INHY/Bar_Refaeli_SIS_Edition_2008_profile.avi.html








Download the Video:
Shoot = http://uploading.com/files/UAIG3WLB/Bar_Refaeli_SIS_Edition_2008_shoot.avi.html





Bar Rafaeli cleavage Show During Interview






Download the Video:
http://uploading.com/files/1604DEUS/Bar_Rafaeli_cleavage.mpeg.html


----------



## General (1 Mai 2009)

für die schönen Vids


----------



## syd67 (1 Aug. 2010)

erstmal danke fuer die tollen vids einer tollen frau:thumbup:
aber wie heisst die denn nun richtig,RAFAELI oder REFAELI?


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2011)

Link 1, 2 und 5 sind tot


----------



## dummi1992 (30 Juni 2013)

tolle videos, danke


----------

